# Going To Look At An 18Rs



## hopkins7 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello to all. This is my first post. I have lurking for some time at this and other sites as we have spent untold hours distilling all the information out there to arrive at our decision to buy an Outback. 
We have decided than an 18rs is perfect for the 2 of us and we're going to see a used 2007 on Friday. Our tow vehicle is rated at 7200 which will give us a safety margin of 20%. We'll see what the dealer has to offer before deciding on a WDH. I download a very good PDI checklist from this site and will be taking it with me. 
I know the 18rs was made for just a few years. Where there any major problems with that model that caused it to be discontinued?? I have assumed it was discontinued because there was a too small market for TTs made for 2 people (and occasional small people). Any insight and advice will be appreciated. I hope this works out - I already have several mods planned. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

http://www.ronhoover.com/Home/Hidden/RVInventoryDetail/2007/Travel%20Trailer/Keystone/Outback/18RS/tabid/22822/invid/525863/Default.aspx

This is a link to a 2007 (new, never titled) that I looked at down here in Texas. I think he will sell it for around $13,500. Of course it's been out in the rain, sun, and wind for a few years. I don't know why no one wants to buy it. Too small I guess. I think it would be suitable for two people, especially since you have a smaller lighter weight tow vehicle.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

hopkins7 said:


> Hello to all. This is my first post. I have lurking for some time at this and other sites as we have spent untold hours distilling all the information out there to arrive at our decision to buy an Outback.
> We have decided than an 18rs is perfect for the 2 of us and we're going to see a used 2007 on Friday. Our tow vehicle is rated at 7200 which will give us a safety margin of 20%. We'll see what the dealer has to offer before deciding on a WDH. I download a very good PDI checklist from this site and will be taking it with me.
> I know the 18rs was made for just a few years. Where there any major problems with that model that caused it to be discontinued?? I have assumed it was discontinued because there was a too small market for TTs made for 2 people (and occasional small people). Any insight and advice will be appreciated. I hope this works out - I already have several mods planned. Thanks in advance.


First off, Welcome!!!!! Where in Maine are you? I grew up in Bangor. Maybe if you buy you can join our Acadia Rally. I would love to see your 18RS (already assuming you will be smitten and buy it)in person! As far as any specific problems with the 18RS, I don't be;ieve there were any. Obviously beware of the front cap delamination (should be in PDI some where. Three years ago, I was online looking for a camper. I had looked at a Jayco Kiwi and thought that was great. I looked for comparable Kiwi's online to be sure I wasn't paying too much and that was when I found the Outbacks. Suddenly the Kiwi didn't measure up. Coincidentally, the Outback I saw that blew me away was an 18RS. I was SURE that was gonna be what i would eventually buy. But alas I ended up with a 25RSS, which I love and had actually been looking for a 21RS because my wife felt the 18Rs was too small. I still wonder though, its such a cute bugger. I really love the front countertop and cupboards. In case you haven't looked already, I am going to post a link to some 18RS' I have seen for sale....They have been for sale for a very very long time...

18RS Ohio

18RS Arizona

18RS Texas

18RS Texas 2


----------



## Oregon Drifter (May 22, 2006)

We bought a 18RS in 2007 and it is the best camper I have had. There is just two of us but when we camp with friends we have up to eight adults in to play games and have had 6 in to eat. It is easy to park and will fit into most forest service camp grounds. It has adequate water and plenty of waste water capacities. It is just perfect for the two of us and we have had zero problems with ours. Also the roof is solid enough to walk on if you need to.

Oregon Drifter


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME!! Glad you are no longer lurking!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Have you taken a good look at the 21RS? I know it's 500lbs heavier and 2' longer but it has some advantages over the 18RS. I towed mine for the last two years with a 1/2 ton truck that had a 6500lb towing capacity without any problems.

First, the 21RS has a dinette. With the 18RS you will have to eat dinner on the couch and there is no dinner table. The 21RS has the bike door with the fold up lower bunk. If you never need the lower bunk, you still get a ton of storage space that is accessible from the outside. You can even put a closet rod in there and not have to try to stuff everything in the narrow closet by the entry door. The upper bunk also makes a good place to store clothing. Lastly, based on the which model do you own thread on outbackers.com, there are a ton more 21RS out there and you should have many more to choose from than the 18RS.

Just my $.02. Anyway, good luck with your search.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

There is a table in the 18RS, you sit on either the sofa or the chair next to the sink...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I'll take your word on the table. Keystone doesn't show it in their floor plan. 2007 18RS.


----------



## hopkins7 (Feb 16, 2010)

First, thanks to all who took the time to reply and thanks for the warm welcome.
We looked at the 18rs and it was nice and clean and in very good condition (it does come with a folding table). Following the Fulminator's advice, we stopped at another dealership to look at a new 2009 210rs. He is right - the 210rs is a heck of a lot more trailer for just 2'3" more length. We liked both trailers for what they had to offer. So the topic of 18rs vs. 210rs will be a dinner topic for a while, but I sense DW is in favor of the 210rs. Thanks again.

BTW the 210rs had the axles below the springs and 4 BAL scissor jacks from the factory. The rear bumper was at least 20" from the ground. I was impressed by how nice it was inside. DW said it was much nicer that our first apartment and bigger too.

To Russig - we live in mid-coast about 10 miles inland from Camden/Rockport. And we would like to attend the rally at Acadia if we have a Outback by then.

I've assumed this is the way to follow up this thread and not start a new post.


----------

